# Seersucker Shorts



## Chase (May 25, 2011)

I have a pair of blue seersucker shorts that I wear a lot in the Summer. I was wondering what to wear with them casually besides a white tee, polo, or oxford. Thanks.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Chase said:


> I have a pair of blue seersucker shorts that I wear a lot in the Summer. I was wondering what to wear with them casually besides a white tee, polo, or oxford. Thanks.


Where did you buy them? I'm thinking about picking up a pair from J. Press or Brooks Brothers.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Brio1 said:


> Where did you buy them? I'm thinking about picking up a pair from J. Press or Brooks Brothers.


I got a pair of Berle's from recently and love them. 20% off now too.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Made in Mexico! And I thought that the ones from Brooks Brothers that are made in China were bad. At least the pair from Press are made in the USA. Nevertheless, thanks for the tip.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I got mine at Lord and Taylor years ago.

I just wear them around the house with short sleeve oxford and Sperrys...


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

To answer the OP question Polo shirts and Button downs would seem the natural choice.

China VS Mexico I am not sure there is much of a difference.

I can say for certain that last years seersucker shorts offered by Ben Silver were Mexican Berle's. On sale now but more expensive then STP.

American made offerings seem to be Bill's, Press and what ever O'Connell's has left. 

Question might be what sort of a premium is one willing to pay for USA made seersucker shorts?


----------



## Chase (May 25, 2011)

Since I am a teen and still growing, I got a pair of Ralph Lauren shorts. Nothing too fancy. I want to know something besides white to go with it.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Now, I understand a little better. I do like white. I am assuming they are the blue and white type, so I am thinking a red polo shirt would be nice. You might find yellow or a pink oxford button down might work. I would keep it simple.



Chase said:


> Since I am a teen and still growing, I got a pair of Ralph Lauren shorts. Nothing too fancy. I want to know something besides white to go with it.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

*Belts*

I'm curious as to what belt would look best with seersucker shorts. Perhaps a surcingle in blue?


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

That seems safe. Look at the Leatherman site see which belts you could see yourself wearing with seersucker. Some like plain, others work in a pattern like blue based nautical flags. I am not sure if this is an unconventional thought but I would say almost any color, fabric or pattern that you would wear as a tie with a seersucker suit would work as a belt. I would also suggest temporarily forgetting that they are striped shorts and think of them as blue shorts you might be able to imagine the different colors that might compliment them.



Brio1 said:


> I'm curious as to what belt would look best with seersucker shorts. Perhaps a surcingle in blue?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Agree With C Sharp. Yesterday I wore mine with a Fred Perry Red polo, red and blue surcingle, and white Jack Purcells. Nice and simple for a BBQ but still put together. 

As for color, White always looks clean, But I like yellow, lots of greens, pink, red, even blue so long as it doesn't blend too well. Basically, I find seersucker quite neutral. The only thing I wouldn't wear with it is stripes. Just my opinion.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

What shoes do you wear, and do you wear socks? Curious. I wear mine with sport or leather sandals, an untucked madras and a gin and tonic or mojito, depending on the occasion.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Brio1 said:


> Made in Mexico! And I thought that the ones from Brooks Brothers that are made in China were bad.


I'd much rather have ones made in Mexico, for a whole host of reasons.



Brio1 said:


> I'm curious as to what belt would look best with seersucker shorts. Perhaps a surcingle in blue


That's what I would wear them with. That or a woven belt with embroidered flags or critters.




J.Marko said:


> What shoes do you wear, and do you wear socks?


Boat shoes with loafer socks. The G&T is right on the money.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Go wild and ditch the socks. Loafers or moccasins are the way to go.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Go wild and ditch the socks.


Well, for visible purposes, yes, I would not wear socks with seersucker shorts. I just don't care to wear shoes sans socks for tactile and olfactory reasons (a not uncommon opinion, I believe). So it's fine to split the difference and wear socks that don't show. Pretend to go wild.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Titus_A said:


> Well, for visible purposes, yes, I would not wear socks with seersucker shorts. I just don't care to wear shoes sans socks for tactile and olfactory reasons (a not uncommon opinion, I believe). So it's fine to split the difference and wear socks that don't show. Pretend to go wild.


Haha, I gotcha. I can't stand wearing them, myself, but I understand. No one will know the difference.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Titus_A said:


> I'd much rather have ones made in Mexico, for a whole host of reasons.
> 
> That's what I would wear them with. That or a woven belt with embroidered flags or critters.
> 
> ...


There's good advice here except for the bit about loafer socks.


----------



## Wes IV (May 10, 2011)

J.Marko said:


> What shoes do you wear, and do you wear socks? Curious. I wear mine with sport or leather sandals, an untucked madras and a gin and tonic or mojito, depending on the occasion.


White bucks, broken in, no socks.


----------

